# Hero dog helps save life of suicidal woman on motorway bridge



## Prairie dog (Jun 16, 2021)

Hero dog helps save life of suicidal woman on motorway bridge​
https://ca.yahoo.com/news/digby-dog-saves-life-cuicidal-woman-m5-bridge-115549898.html


----------



## Remy (Jun 16, 2021)

Pets save lives in so many ways. I don't know what I would do without them.


----------

